# Two U.K. Hospitals Allow Vape Shops



## Hooked (13/7/20)

*Two U.K. Hospitals Allow Vape Shops in Bid to Promote Smoking Ban*
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/10/world/europe/uk-hospitals-vaping-shops.html
10 July 2020

"LONDON — Two hospitals in England have allowed an e-cigarette company to open vape shops on their premises as part of a move by the hospitals to ban smoking in and around their buildings.

The ban was introduced last week at two of the largest health institutions in the Birmingham area as “a public health necessity,” according to the BBC, because “smoking kills.”

“Given that simple truth, we can no longer support smoking on our sites, even in shelters or cars,” said Dr. David Carruthers, the medical director of Sandwell and West Birmingham Hospitals N.H.S. Trust, which oversees the hospitals.

Ashtrays have been removed from the hospitals’ outdoor smoking areas, and anyone caught smoking on the premises faces a fine of 50 pounds, or $62. The use of e-cigarettes is allowed on the hospitals’ grounds, aside from near doorways, and former smoking shelters have been turned into vaping areas.

The two vape shops are operated by the e-cigarette company Ecigwizard ... "

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/20)

For all our many faults i am proud of the way the UK Government and Health England are dealing with e-cigarettes in a positive manner. So to all you other governments including South Africa Stop being sheeps to big corporate led America and the Shrek in the Whitehouse and follow the science led stance the UK, Boris and Health England are taking! Rule Britannia!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (15/7/20)

Too bloody right mate, down with fags and while you are at it, make the pints cheaper and pick the bloody rubbish up on time. Go Boris, Go Boris, Go Boris

Reactions: Like 2


----------

